# Thunder storm... poor Bettas



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Neon is belly crawling on his substrate under a driftwood cave I made him. Ryu is just laying motionless on his substrate under a silk plant. My new CT is hiding in his silk plants... All because of a thunderstorm. I know their tanks are being vibrated when thunder hits as I am so I know they have to be. I hope they don't get too stressed out :-(


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

It might help to put on the TV a little louder to help drown out the storm's vibrations. Maka wouldn't come out of her plant until the storm stopped. Aki took refuge behind his buddha. Maybe cover their tanks to dim it abit? Or try to get them to think: "Storm + treat." Maybe try giving them some bloodworms or brine shrimp?


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Aww. 
When I first got my male VT, there was a thunderstorm and both times it thundered he flew into his plant, burying his face in it with his butt (tail) trailing behind. 
It was very sad but a tiny bit funny/cute cause he didn't have anything to completely cover him...at the time. He was okay though!
He came back out when the thunder stopped.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Sir Crispin isn't a fan of thunderstorms, either. We've been having a ton of storms and a few tornadoes over here, and he hides during the worst of it. Plants of all things seemed to help; he snuggles in and under leaves during the worst of it and seems to be fine afterwords.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Really? My guys were like WAT IS THIS WAT IS THIS WHAT IS GOING ON and stayed out in the open spaces and looked at me while we had one and gwaked out the window XD


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Really? My guys were like WAT IS THIS WAT IS THIS WHAT IS GOING ON and stayed out in the open spaces and looked at me while we had one and gwaked out the window XD


That's how Aki acted during the second thunderstorm we had with him in his tank. Mostly swam about and was generally more hyper...


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

The storms here affected my fish too, they weren't scared, but they were less active when the thunder came around (and I live next to a lake, so its EXTRA loud). They made it through fine, and are perky and swimming around all happy again.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my boys always obliterate their nests during storms. .____. other than that, they don't do much that they don't normally do.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine seem to build nests right before it storms. I never really noticed how they act during one.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Mine get busy with nests too ... Now I always look to them for the weather, lol. Forget the weather guy!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

there were some pretty nasty storms last night, and ALL my bettas were clamped, chilling at the bottoms of their tanks. o.0 of course, when they were over, and i woke up, i had a few nests. :3


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

A thunder storm is coming tonight...I wonder how Kai's going to react.....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

fleetfish said:


> Mine get busy with nests too ... Now I always look to them for the weather, lol. Forget the weather guy!


 
Yeah, they're much more reliable than weathermen. lol


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

if you have a small tank try to dampen the vibration by placing a thick towel under the tank/bowl maybe that might help..my dog is TERRIFIED of thunder


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Hate to bump up an old thread...A huge storm is just beginning to calm down. My betta's made it through oddly enough pretty well. Akira was swimming slower but he was the calmest. Kai's swimming around like a loco fish but is calming down too. Laying lower and trying to move his gravel. Akira also built a new bubble nest.

Everything seems to be calming down. I was scared for awhile though. I was worried about what would happen if a bigger storm hit. I'm afraid to say it's name lest it happen.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Storms here are just finishing up also & some of my boys are working on bubble nests!!! Go figure - LOL!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If we have tornado warnings I'm just going to have to leave my fish where they are. I can't bring 11 fish downstairs under the steps. We don't have a basement.


----------

